# Nokia 6131 con cable USB

## Pablo S. Barrera

Buenas! Les cuento tengo un Nokia 6131 y cable Usb. Lo conecto a la maquina y lo reconoce, desde el telefono tengo 3 opciones, Modo predeterminado, impresora y Almacenamiento de Datos. Seria la 1ra o 3ra opcion la adecuada. 

El sistema lo ve al tel pero no puedo montarlo, tiene una memoria de 1 gb pero no creo lo tome como una camara.. al menos eso parece ya que como sda no puedo montarlo. 

```
Tuxito pablo # lsusb

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 008: ID 0421:047b Nokia Mobile Phones

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

Compile el kmobiletools pero me da un error al iniciar..  que dice

"An error occurred while initializing mobile phone device.

Check your configuration and try again"

Toque la config pero no encuentro forma de hacerlo andar.

Alguien sabe que puede estar pasando? alguna aplicacion para utilizar?

Gracias!

----------

## achaw

Cuales son los nodos que te crea el sistema? a mi con mi SE W300i me crea /dev/sda1 para el telefono y /dev/sdb1 para la tarjeta de memoria. Otra cosa, que opciones estas utilizando para montarlo? Tambien podes chequear gnokii y chequear si lo podes hacer tirar con tu fono, segun las necesidades. Para transferir archivos, con montarlo ya basta.

http://www.gnokii.org/docs.shtml

Saludos

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Esto me muestra el dmesg

```
usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 9

usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

drivers/usb/class/cdc-acm.c: Ignoring extra header, type -3, length 4

cdc_acm 3-2:1.1: ttyACM0: USB ACM device

```

Cuando lo enchufo.

Voy a probar eso que me decis. sda y sdb no existen

----------

## Cereza

Yo tengo una N-Gage de Nokia, uso una sola lina en /etc/fstab que me sirve para su tarjeta de memoria, para pendrives, camaras digitales... 

```
/dev/sda1      /mnt/flash   vfat      users,defaults,noauto   0 0
```

El directorio /mnt/flash debe existir, o como quieras llamarlo, y para montarlo y desmontarlo, a manita con mount /mnt/flash (importante desmontarlo antes de desenchufar el dispositivo o los cambios que hayas cambiado pueden no realizarse).

También debes tener compilado en el kernel:

Device Drivers -> USB support -> USB Mass Storage support

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Tengo un Mp4. Funciona correctamente como /dev/sda1, pero no me figura aca cuando enchufo el celular. Eso es lo raro.. se que este telefono es distinto a los demas.. el cable funciona ok.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Pablo S. Barrera wrote:*   

> Esto me muestra el dmesg
> 
> ```
> usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 9
> 
> ...

 

El problema creo que es el siguiente: linux te lo detecta como un modem ACM, ignorando por completo el resto de funcionalidades que pueda tener. Primero tendrás que encontrar el VendorID y el ProdID, eso lo puedes hacer buscando en la salida de:

```

$ cat /proc/bus/usb/devices

```

Apunta esos dos valores para este dispositivo (seguramente aparezcan más tendrás que buscarlos entre todo lo que tengas enchufado al USB).

Tras esto, tendrás que hacer algo como esto (suponiendo que usb_storage y cdc_acm estén compilados como módulos, y no incrustados en tu kernel:

```

$ rmmod cdc_acm

$ modprobe usbstorage vendor=... product=...

```

No estoy seguro del nombre de usbstorage, así que prueba usbstorage, usb_storage, usb-storage... ya sabes  :Razz:  Si no se queja de nada, mira en dmesg | tail, a ver si dice algo interesante.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Estoy probando.. esto me da el cat

```
T:  Bus=03 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=01 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=02(comm.) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0421 ProdID=047b Rev= 3.70

S:  Manufacturer=Nokia

S:  Product=Nokia 6131

C:* #Ifs=13 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  8mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 0 Cls=02(comm.) Sub=08 Prot=01 Driver=(none)

I:  If#= 1 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=02(comm.) Sub=02 Prot=01 Driver=cdc_acm

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=  64 Ivl=1ms

I:  If#= 2 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=0a(data ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=cdc_acm

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=02(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

I:  If#= 3 Alt= 0 #EPs= 0 Cls=02(comm.) Sub=0b Prot=00 Driver=(none)

I:  If#= 4 Alt= 0 #EPs= 0 Cls=0a(data ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

I:  If#= 4 Alt= 1 #EPs= 2 Cls=0a(data ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=83(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=03(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

I:  If#= 5 Alt= 0 #EPs= 0 Cls=02(comm.) Sub=0b Prot=00 Driver=(none)

I:  If#= 6 Alt= 0 #EPs= 0 Cls=0a(data ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

I:  If#= 6 Alt= 1 #EPs= 2 Cls=0a(data ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=84(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=04(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

I:  If#= 7 Alt= 0 #EPs= 0 Cls=02(comm.) Sub=0b Prot=00 Driver=(none)

I:  If#= 8 Alt= 0 #EPs= 0 Cls=0a(data ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

I:  If#= 8 Alt= 1 #EPs= 2 Cls=0a(data ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=85(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=05(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

I:  If#= 9 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=02(comm.) Sub=02 Prot=ff Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=86(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=  64 Ivl=1ms

I:  If#=10 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=0a(data ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=87(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=07(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

I:  If#=11 Alt= 0 #EPs= 0 Cls=02(comm.) Sub=fe Prot=00 Driver=(none)

I:  If#=12 Alt= 0 #EPs= 0 Cls=0a(data ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

I:  If#=12 Alt= 1 #EPs= 2 Cls=0a(data ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=88(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=08(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

```

```
Tuxito pablo # rmmod cdc_acm

FATAL: Kernel does not have unload support.

```

[/code]Tuxito pablo # modprobe usbstorage vendor=0421 product=047b

FATAL: Module usbstorage not found.

```

Evidentemente tengo no tengo compilado el kernel correctamente. 

```

----------

## i92guboj

 *Pablo S. Barrera wrote:*   

> Estoy probando.. esto me da el cat
> 
> ```
> T:  Bus=03 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=01 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=12  MxCh= 0
> 
> ...

 

Ese es el teléfono y sus datos.

En cuanto al rmmod, tu kernel parece no tener habilitado el soporte para descargar módulos. Necesitas recompilarlo tras activar esto:

```

Loadable module support  --->

 [*]   Module unloading

 [*]     Forced module unloading

```

Recompila, monta /boot, reinstala, reinicia, y prueba de nuevo.

EDITADO:

```

FATAL: Module usbstorage not found.

```

Lo he mirado, el nombre correcto para el módulo es "usb-storage"

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Me tomo esto:

```
modprobe usbstorage vendor=0421 product=047b 
```

Podre hacer algo con eso ahora? Estoy por recompilar mi kernel.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Pablo S. Barrera wrote:*   

> Me tomo esto:
> 
> ```
> modprobe usbstorage vendor=0421 product=047b 
> ```
> ...

 

La línea correcta sería 

```
modprobe usb-storage vendor=0421 product=047b 
```

Con el guión en mitad del usb-storage. De todas formas, no se si eso andará sin haber descargado el driver acm de modem. Me temo que tendrás que recompilar tu kernel con la opción que te he dado para poder descargarlo y así probar. Luego lanza el comando modprobe y mira si hace algo.

Si todo esto funciona ya nos preocuparemos de como automatizar esto para que no tengas que hacer todo esto cada vez que necesites usar el teléfono como disco usb. Ahora mismo solo probamos a ver si anda o no.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Ok. Recompilo el kernel.. Si hay alguna opcion mas para modular decime.

Gracias!!

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Recompile el kernel y ahora me muestra esto cuando tiro un dmesg

```
usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

drivers/usb/class/cdc-acm.c: Ignoring extra header, type -3, length 4

cdc_acm 3-2:1.1: ttyACM0: USB ACM device

usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_acm

drivers/usb/class/cdc-acm.c: v0.25:USB Abstract Control Model driver for USB modems and ISDN adapters
```

Luego de matar el modem me lo tomo como /dev/sda

Les cuento como sigo! Gracias

----------

